# Cardio post workout



## nads (Feb 11, 2016)

I do cardio post workout in the evening but I was wondering if anyone can advise on:

1.  What sort of cardio machines, bike, treadmill, stepper etc is best?
2.  How long for?
3.  Intensity?

I am trying to get my body fat down without losing muscle but unfortunately morning cardio is not an option as I need to be up super early for work anyway but more than happy to put the time in at night.


Thanks guys


----------



## bigdog (Feb 11, 2016)

I do light fasted cardio in the am on off days but always do evening cardio after my workouts. I usually start on a bike for 5 minutes and move to stepper or elliptical for 20-30 minutes. I add extra clean calories on the evening cardio days which is 3 days a week for me..


----------



## nads (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for that bigdog


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 11, 2016)

Diet is most important when losing body fat/maintaining muscle. Try walking on the treadmill at a brisk pace on an incline. Go as high as you can on the incline with out having to hold on to anything. Aim for a certain amount of calories you want to burn and get to work don't worry about losing muscle just make sure your diet is in check


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 11, 2016)

Screw cardio


----------



## nads (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks, yes my diet is definitely on point - I'm on 1500-1800 cals a day, 50g fat, 150g protein and around 80g carbs and the fat is coming off I'd just like to help it along in the right way. 
There's so much talk about HIIT but it tends to get me run down very quickly and I end up getting colds etc


----------



## nads (Feb 11, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Screw cardio




lol unfortunately I need cardio to get this fat off


----------



## bigdog (Feb 11, 2016)

nads said:


> Thanks, yes my diet is definitely on point - I'm on 1500-1800 cals a day, 50g fat, 150g protein and around 80g carbs and the fat is coming off I'd just like to help it along in the right way.
> There's so much talk about HIIT but it tends to get me run down very quickly and I end up getting colds etc


hiit runs me down too but I always seem to lose muscle on it too..


----------



## bigdog (Feb 11, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Screw cardio


I wish! im a easy fat gainer and without cardio im doomed!


----------



## anewguy (Feb 11, 2016)

HIIT shreds me up NASTY.  I can't find anything better.  I have trouble sleeping afterwards though so doing it late may be tough.


----------



## snake (Feb 11, 2016)

nads said:


> lol unfortunately I need cardio to get this fat off



You're right; you need both and exercise.

I put my cardio in after my weight training. The only reason is, lifting takes precedence over cardio. I hate cardio, every minute of it but you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## mickems (Feb 11, 2016)

I walk on the treadmill  for 45 min , 2 day a week (off days) but, if I HAD to do it on workout days, I would think to do cardio after a workout, like Snake. All my energy goes into my workout first.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 11, 2016)

Diet looks good! The Cardio type & amount depends on you..to really burn fat faster and effectively you want to be in a calorie deficit..a catabolic state..but imo you can still burn fat without being crazy with the cardio and calorie deficit. High intensity weight lifting, supersets, drop sets, till failure etc. all re-comps my body very well with little cardio while in a calorie surplus..my favorite cardio is the stair stepper for 10 mins 3x a week on a semi-fast level after training because it really burns the quads & calves and works up a sweat. I recommend this.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 11, 2016)

1) Whatever bores you the least - I go with the treadmill.

2) 20-40 mins, starting on the low side and only increasing it if necessary. 
Don't go crazy with the frequency either - if your diet is on point then I don't see why you'd need cardio more than 3-4x week. 

3) As low as possible.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2016)

ya I agree cardio works best when u find something u dont mind doing.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 11, 2016)

Its all pretty boring. I just crank up pandora and plunge through it. Its definitly mandatory for me for weight loss..


----------



## nads (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks guys great help I will stick with the cardio plus I love the endorphins you get after 😀


----------



## rburdge84 (Feb 11, 2016)

For cardio I just lift them weights real fast like


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 11, 2016)

After every workout.  12-15 min.  Burn up extra cals from my so so diet.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 11, 2016)

I do a 10 min HIIT session after each strength training save for legs. 

For programming, in my case its either the Schwinn Air Dyne (I may have nicked that from the thai gym when I left a few years back  ) or the banana bag.

30 secs 'on', 30 secs off. 'Off' equates to active recovery - either slowing me speed on the bike or focusing on footwork when working the bag.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 12, 2016)

I do 15 mins treadmill before I lift and am thinking about whether or not I should do 15 mins treadmill post workout as well because I myself have some extra bodyfat.

You look great in the avi


----------



## blackbeltmuscle (Feb 24, 2016)

Doing fasted cardio ED in the AM. I used to be able to eat anything...now my smallest sins go straight to waistline. AM fasted for 30-45min does wonders for me. I rotate between bike and stairs and treadmill.


----------



## Anderson Rome (Feb 26, 2016)

I have treadmill at home and love to do cardio on it. Treadmill is best equipment for doing workout. I do workout daily for at least 30 minutes in a day. Cardio is best exercise for your body and mind.


----------

